# Wing Chun with a disability



## shaolin_al (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone I practice wing chun along with other kung fu systems and I have severe fibromyalgia. It has given me a great deal of problems over the years to train consistently or to practice certain techniques. I was curious how many other people here practice wing chun and have a disability and how it has hindered your training if it has?


----------



## Danny T (May 29, 2013)

shaolin_al said:


> Hello everyone I practice wing chun along with other kung fu systems and I have severe fibromyalgia. It has given me a great deal of problems over the years to train consistently or to practice certain techniques. I was curious how many other people here practice wing chun and have a disability and how it has hindered your training if it has?



Have suffered with fibromyalgia and RA for a number of years. It simply depends on how much pain I am willing to withstand from day to day. I train and instruct 6 WC classes, 6 Muay Thai classes, 2 Kali classes, and 2 combat submission wrestling classes per week pain or no pain. How hard I train is all based upon how bad the flare up is. However no matter how bad it is I never do not train. I'm thankful for Meloxicam, Tramadole, and hot showers though there are times when my skin feels like it is on fire so the showers suck. Groundwork is probably the worse due to the constant pressure on the body and skin. 
Hope you are able to get some relief from time to time.
All the best. Never Give Up!


----------



## yak sao (May 29, 2013)

Sorry you are having to deal with that. For what it's worth, I'm inspired to know you guys are out there fighting.


----------



## shaolin_al (May 30, 2013)

Danny T that is incredible and even I am inspired by what you do. It's funny sometimes I think us having these problems gets us to push our martial arts further then we would have had we not had the muscle pain.


----------



## geezer (May 30, 2013)

Sooner or later, everybody will have to deal with some level of physical challenges. I've been lucky overall. But I do struggle with stiff joints, especially in my ankles where I have a  bi-lateral congenital condition (bone fusion) commonly called a "barred ankle" which has been aggravated by several fractures and numerous sprains. Also, I had a seriously herniated disk last year. Then this last February I really messed up what had been my "good" knee. Hopefully, I can get some relief through surgery this summer. All part of being human. 

At any rate I still train as well as I can and teach class three days a week without fail. My students do the same. One just had hernia surgery and still attended class right afterwards --even though he could only watch. Never give up until you're dead. And even then, who knows?  ...if you've been watching Zombie movies you get the idea! But seriously, just get to class and do what you can. That's all there is to say.


----------



## DennisBreene (May 30, 2013)

I have ischemic cardiomyopathy and chose to return to martial arts as my preferred exercise.  My stamina is limited and I can't do what I could when I was younger (wouldn't have been able to healthy either more than likely). I have found that the breadth and depth of martial arts practice gives me more than enough to challenge me and it sure beats walking for exercise.  Do what you can do and enjoy it. You are a great example to others.


----------



## yak sao (May 30, 2013)

I'm sure many of you have already seen this, but I think it's one of the most amazing things I've seen. You really need to watch it through to the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX9FSZJu448&feature=youtu.be


----------



## StormShadow (May 31, 2013)

I have sports related asthma and for some reason my shoulder cracks every time I do bong soa to the point I am weary of practicing it most of the time.  Fortunately, the more you train aerobically, the better you asthma becomes so I do as much intensity as possible in the 35 minute warm ups and I run, lift weights.


----------



## Dummy (May 31, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> I have sports related asthma and for some reason my shoulder cracks every time I do bong soa to the point I am weary of practicing it most of the time.  Fortunately, the more you train aerobically, the better you asthma becomes so I do as much intensity as possible in the 35 minute warm ups and I run, lift weights.



I had the same problem with my legs every time i did a medium left kick i would hear a cracking sound and stretching out my left hip joint helped me get rid of the sounds .... anyway... For your shoulder ,After every exercise session be sure to really stretch your shoulder out, here's how , take your right arm and extend it towards your left shoulder , when its fully extended it should be parallel to the ground with your right elbow close to your left shoulder from here  while making sure your shoulder is relaxed hold your right elbow with your left hand and let it ease towards your body , keep your shoulder relaxed and hold this position for 30 seconds , do three sets of this stretch after every workout and your shoulder should stop cracking ,do this with both arms. Hope this helps.


----------



## Danny T (May 31, 2013)

I have a 12 foot banner in my school, "Never Give Up!". I tend to look at most all things as, "this is life". Nothing is ever perfect but all can be worked toward perfection. We all have some kind of disadvantage or disability in something. Everyday I wake up is a good day. Pain or no pain. I am alive and have the opportunity to better myself in something. I also have the opportunity to love my family and because of their support I am able to live my passion (martial arts and building warriors) to help others train and live life to the fullest. It would be easy to sit in my chair in my home and complain. What would that accomplish? Nothing but me being miserable and making my family miserable. That is no option! So I get up every day and crush the wall of pain. When that happens it is an Awesome day. I truly believe being a warrior isn't about fighting, physical strength, or becoming a black belt. It is about conditioning the mind, body, and spirit for enduring, for over coming physical and mental obstacales, and uplifting the lives of others. 
Never Give Up!


----------

